# Michael Bisping Calls Out Chael Sonnen, Slams Nate Marquardt



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

"I want to fight Chael Sonnen [Num. 2] - he is without a doubt the guy that I want to fight next. I want to fight Chael Sonnen because he's an amazing fighter. When he fought last, he looked fantastic, and I want to challenge myself."

"He's the number two ranked middleweight in the world. Obviously I can't fight number one (Anderson Silva) because I’ve got to earn a title shot, so I want to fight the number two guy to do that."

"Regarding Nate Marquardt [Num. 4], he has been talking a lot of trash about me recently. That guy, he's quite a hypocrite. He's a steroid cheat, let's not forget that. He's had points taken away for illegally kneeing people himself, and then he goes out talking about me as if I'm Satan or something. The guy's an absolute hypocrite."

"He s--t the bed every time he's in a main event. He's had three number one contender fights and a title shot and lost them all. I want to fight the top guys and I think Chael Sonnen for me is the biggest possible name I could get, and that's what I'm hoping for… Nate Marquardt doesn't excite me."

source : http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/3/2...ng-calls-out-chael-sonnen-slams-nate-marquart

I would love to see him against Sonnen, he has great footwork and is really hard to keep down. Would be a great fight imo. Also i think hes right in what he says about nate, the guy has talked shit like he is some type of saint himself when hes far from it


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Has Nate really talked a lot of trash though? I remember seeing something after that spitting incident and Nate having a strong opinion about it, but you can't fault a guy for expressing his opinion after something like that.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Dana, you have to Bisping vs. Sonnen happen!


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

I'll be chanting USA, USA, USA during bisping vs sonnen. even if I wasn't from the USA 

Nate Marquardt doesn't excite me either. I want to see bisping get his ass whooped and Sonnen, Silva or possibly Belfort are the matches where I see that happening.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

I find it a bit wierd that Bis didn't mention that Chael talked an insane amount of trash after his last fight. Is this head games to avoid the trash talk or is Bis scared to get into with Chael on a verbal level.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

It looks as though Bis wants to take the high road with Sonnen in the hopes that he might come off looking like the Golden Boy leading into the bout. I don't particularly mind Mike, as I think he's legitimately tried to cool down with the smugness and trash talk, but I'll still be rooting for Chael to steamroll him, as I'm certain most outside of Britain will (whether I agree with their respective reasoning is another matter).


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

They should totally do this fight, and it would be a mistake for Chael if he doesn't take Bisping seriously. I'm not interested in the potential blabbering between the two, I think Chael has an awfully big mouth for someone who, though wins fights, is not a finisher.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I'm surprised he is so eager for this particular match up, though. I see Chael beating on him for three rounds because I do not see Bisping being able to stop the take downs..


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

If you ask me Sonnen is superior to Bisping in pretty much all areas except sub defense. Where as Nate is just superior to Bisping in all areas....


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Bisping has a very active guard, great hip escapes and gets back to his feet quickly. I'd like to see how he deals with Chaels GnP and wrestling.

Bisping has far betterstand up as well, but I doubt he'll be keeping it there for too long.

Chael UD. BUT Bisping did did say he wanted to challenge himself.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow. I actually agree with Bisping. 

What's wrong with me?


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

I remember seeing a interview where Chael praised Bisping and said he brought Hendo a hard fight.

I wanna see this.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah, surprisingly well chosen words from Bisping.

But this has UD written all over it. Bisping wins the stand up but has no power to finish, Chael gets the takedown, controls. Would be a good fight though.

The build up would be popcorn worthy.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

I agree with Bisping, regarding Nate. Be interested to see how Nate can respond to that. Pretty funny of Bisping to act completely disinterested in a fight with him as well, whilst lavishing praise on Sonnen.

Bisping may hope that Sonnen underrates him, and also maybe that Sonnen may not be at his best due to a long lay off and several distractions.

I can also see why Bisping would want Sonnen. Fighters have confidence in themselves. Bisping will be very confident with his TDD and his active guard/ ability to get back up. He will also think he can out point Sonnen in the striking department.

The TDD and ability to scamble back up by Bisping will make or break this fight for him.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I thought Bisping was going to flame Chael for calling him out, but his challenge seemed really respectful.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

I can see why Bisping would want to Sonnen.

Sonnen's stock has been inflated on the back of his wonder performance against Anderson so a win or him would really put Bisping at the top of the challenger list in the MW division.

They're two guys with good gas tanks and high work rate but somewhat contrasting styles, could make for an interesting fight.

Sonnen showed great wrestling against Silva (but still lost) he may have just been a bad styles match for Silva or it could have been a bad day at the office for the injuired Anderson, I mean I do think Sonnen is receiving a little too much hype just now.

Bisping has also has given good accounts of himself against stronger and bigger wrestlers in the LHW division such as Hamil who he beat (contentiously) and Rashad who he narrowly lost to, so I see no reason for him to fear Sonnen and he has certainly been in there with people who pose a great deal more striking threat than Sonnen, Bisping's TD defense is often over looked.

there is almost nothing to lose from Bisping's pov so long as he gave a decent account of himself as he would kinda be bypassing a step or two by landing this fight anyway and if he lost his next win would pretty much put him back where he was before the fight (or would have been had he fought a lesser opponent anyhow)

As for not wanting to engage in smack talk with Sonnen, maybe he realises his public image took a bit of a battering last time out and he and his people feel he needs to work on a bit of positive pr or at least not get dragged into any heavy smack talking war with a guy like Sonnen. (I know he was already the heel in the States but still)


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'd so jizz if there was a Sonnen-Bisping fight in the works. Bisping FTW!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I love it, Sonnen will own Bisping.. set it up Dana..


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

KryOnicle said:


> Bisping has a very active guard, great hip escapes and gets back to his feet quickly. I'd like to see how he deals with Chaels GnP and wrestling.
> 
> Bisping has far betterstand up as well, but I doubt he'll be keeping it there for too long.
> 
> Chael UD. BUT Bisping did did say he wanted to challenge himself.


Chael will outstrike Bisping and hold him down with no problem. Chael doesnt try to pass guard so Bisping can be as active as he wants. Chael will just ride the wave and chances are they will end up back to the full guard.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Smart move by Bisping.

I win here puts him in the title picture. Between Sonnen and Belfort, Bisping has a better chance of winning against Sonnen. Belfort is stylistic nightmare for Bisping.

Make it happen Dana!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I want to hire a cripple guy to wear a bisping shirt and drop something while meeting him. As soon as he bends down to get it for the cripple I'd run up, unzip my pants and just dick slap the shit out of him in the face. 

I'd love to see sonnen or mate kick his ass.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Can't wait to hear the trash talk hype from chael. Should be funny.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

LOL, Bisping hit the nail on the head when talking about Marquardt "shitting the bed" in his title fights or top contender matches. Hilarious.

I'd love to see Bisping vs Sonnen. Make it happen.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Bisping subbing sonnen in the fourteenth minute of the fight would be hilarious.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Bisping subbing sonnen in the fourteenth minute of the fight would be hilarious.


What i'd give to see that. Am i the only guy who likes Bisping and wants him to win?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Rauno said:


> What i'd give to see that. Am i the only guy who likes Bisping and wants him to win?


I've been a fan since TUF season 3. Despite some of his antics, i'm still supporting him. I'd love to see him beat Sonnen.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Call me mean names, but I think Bisping has everything it takes to Beat Marquardt. I honestly can't think of one way that Nate wins outside of Flash KO. He's got the strength to do it, but I see a Bisping decision on that one. 

As far as Sonnen, Bisping will be helpless on the bottom, and the hype would far exceed the fight.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Rauno said:


> What i'd give to see that. Am i the only guy who likes Bisping and wants him to win?


No Rauno, don't forget Bisping wants to win too, so all both of you.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> No Rauno, don't forget Bisping wants to win too, so all both of you.


How could i forget about him. :confused05:


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

SJ said:


> As far as Sonnen, Bisping will be helpless on the bottom, and the hype would far exceed the fight.



As it does for all of Sonnens fights


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Both of those fights would be prefect right now :thumbsup:

Bisping deserves another top guy right now to prove himself again.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sonnen and Bisping are both clowns. So go ahead and beat eachother up.

Marquardt is just iffy now a days. As much as I don't care for Bisping, I don't see Marquardt winning if he fights the way he has been.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Yes...yes...yes! 

I'm not sure Bisping knows what's coming for em. He's going to be enduring some massive verbal assault to the max!

Winnable fight though...everyone's gonna be watching this one...roflz!

I actually want Bisping to win so he can face Anderson Silva.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I agree with Bisping about Marquardt being sort of a hypocrite. No disrespect to him intended, but he did cheat many times against Leites when they fought. He had two points taken away because of his antics which cost him the win. He also power bombed Leites, it wasn't considered illegal because he wasn't spiked on his head, but it was close. Marquardt made a risk going for that.

I'm not sure why a lot of people think that Marquardt would beat Bisping down so easily. Bisping probably has better stand up, and is good at scrambling to his feet when taken down. Let's not forget that Miller managed to take Marquardt down a few times, and Palhares was looking good against Marquardt up until he got distracted. I'd actually pick Bisping to win if that fight happened, and I'm not even a big fan. I'm just not a hater either.

Sonnen vs. Bisping would be fun.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

If Bisping gets Sonnen, he will be looking at the ceiling for 15 minutes.

And he's gonna feel dirty afterwards...


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Chael would break Bisping's will. Marquard will break something of Bisping's off...

Honestly I'd like to see Bisping fight someone like Kendall Grove. I know it isn't a fair matchup with where they are respectively in the division but I do think it would be an entertaining fight.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

I think Nate would hurt Bisping more than Chael would. Nate just has so much power in his strikes and I think he is better that Bisping in all areas (wrestling may be close). Sonnen would surely beat Bisping but I don't think it would end in a stoppage.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

sonnen could hold bisping down, end of story


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm going to do something right now that Bisping fans will likely never see again from one of my posts.

Props to Bisping.

He hit the nail on the head with Nate, and wants to fight a man that can stylistically is a complete mismatch for him but would put him in contender-ship if he were to win.

I really hope he doesn't make a habit of this, I enjoy hating him.


----------



## Suarez-PSL (Mar 16, 2011)

Rauno said:


> What i'd give to see that. Am i the only guy who likes Bisping and wants him to win?


 I dont like Bisping but Id love to see him cripple sonnen. I believe in giving credit where credit is due and a win over sonnen would certainly do that for The count. I cant stand him for the most part but I think hes a better fighter than sonnen.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

limba said:


> If Bisping gets Sonnen, he will be looking at the ceiling for 15 minutes.
> 
> And he's gonna feel dirty afterwards...


or... he's gonna feel.. right... for once.. 

"sometimes when im with my wife in bed... i cant get the thought of that big strong republican man off my mind.. imagine those big arms holding me down against my will.. earning every... second.. of that decision..."

~Michael Bisping

Here are some pictures of bisping ive stumbled upon..


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

xeberus said:


> or... he's gonna feel.. right... for once..
> 
> "sometimes when im with my wife in bed... i cant get the thought of that big strong republican man off my mind.. imagine those big arms holding me down against my will.. earning every... second.. of that decision..."
> 
> ...


LMAO that second pic is a classic. +rep

Oh, and do you have the vid? So I can...laugh.....?????


----------

